# What is needed here



## Bogstandard

For all of us who have a bit of experience and those who don't have as much, this topic is here to show people how we do things, there might be other ways, buts lets see how you do it. 
We don't all have the tooling required in the shape of millers, surface grinders etc, but most people should have a lathe. So lets show members how to use the machinery we have to make those elusive little bits. 
Nothing is too mediocre for this section, even if it is how to get the stuck on top off a superglue bottle, without mashing the top (if anyone has a solution to that, let me know), lets hear about how you do it.
Let's help people make little engines, don't hide your little secrets, share them, it doesn't cost you anything except a little time.
It just might help someone over the hurdle of finding a way to get that little engine finished.

John


----------

